# Moving to Cyprus from Scotland



## annie.b (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, we are seriously thinking of moving to Cyprus in 2011 as we are fed up with the weather, economy, etc in Scotland! And financially are now able to live abroad we are in our late 40s and will be bringing our 20 year old daughter with us.

Can anyone advise us what is the best area to move to?

Is it better to be near an airport,? We are used to rural and like the countryside but also want to be close to a town for evening meals and outings to shop, etc. 

We are in the very early stages and will need accommodation to rent will be able to pop over for viewings in December. 

Anyway I have found a step by step guide on the internet but it's good to talk:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annie.b said:


> Hi, we are seriously thinking of moving to Cyprus in 2011 as we are fed up with the weather, economy, etc in Scotland! And financially are now able to live abroad we are in our late 40s and will be bringing our 20 year old daughter with us.
> 
> Can anyone advise us what is the best area to move to?
> 
> ...


Hi Annie, Welcome to t he forum.
The Paphos area is IMO the best area as there are plenty of expats and there is lots to do all year round.
It also has the best all year round climate, being a little cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter than the East coast.
Plenty of nice rural villages on the outskirts which are close to Paphos for shopping, dining out etc.
Paphos airport recently opened the new terminal.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm from Limassol so my opinion of the best area to move to would be biased at best. My suggestion would be to visit different towns for a few days to a week at a time and make the decision for yourselves based upon what you like. Holiday letting a flat/villa is fairly cheap this time of the year if you can spare the time and money to do so.

Take a look at Cyprus Agrotourism Company for more rural options. 

I would only discourage living in Nicosia (the capital) as the weather in the summer there is unbearable, the traffic horrendous and personally I don't see the point of living inland on an island unless your work is based there.


----------



## annie.b (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks very much for your feed back are hoping to visit in december and have a wee look round! 
Thanks again Annie*


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

annie.b said:


> *Thanks very much for your feed back are hoping to visit in december and have a wee look round!
> Thanks again Annie*


I second the Paphos area we looked extensively and if you are more used to open sapces then this are would probably suit you better 
just my opinion


----------



## annie.b (Feb 3, 2010)

philly said:


> I second the Paphos area we looked extensively and if you are more used to open sapces then this are would probably suit you better
> just my opinion


Hi Philly we really are grateful for you comments. We have got a long way to go, work permits or visas, accommodation etc. 

I don't want to cause offence on this medium by asking too many questions if that is the case should I be going onto a different site?

Perhaps someone could advise me.

Also looking for somewhere to rent for the week of 29th November?

Annie


----------



## annie.b (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi thanks for the feedback appreciate it, just really busy at work struggle to get on line.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

annie.b said:


> Hi thanks for the feedback appreciate it, just really busy at work struggle to get on line.


Hi Annie, would suggest Pphos, we have spent the last 6 months deciding on where to move to, visited all over and decided on a village outside of Coral Bay, Peyia, few tavernas in the village nice place. As far as work permits not got that far but dont believe its hard as Cyprus is now in the EU so the freedom to travel and work thing.
I could suggest a lovely lady we organised our villa with if you want her name and contact details?

Steve


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Annie, would suggest Pphos, we have spent the last 6 months deciding on where to move to, visited all over and decided on a village outside of Coral Bay, Peyia, few tavernas in the village nice place. As far as work permits not got that far but dont believe its hard as Cyprus is now in the EU so the freedom to travel and work thing.
> I could suggest a lovely lady we organised our villa with if you want her name and contact details?
> 
> Steve


I live in Nicosia and work in Larnaca, but we spend most weekends and holidays in the mountains or at the seaside as Nicosia is unbearably hot in the summer (more so than other areas where it is just about bearable) - but you need to consider, in my opinion, life in the summer and perhaps other considerations such as job prospects for your daughter. The word on the street is that Paphos is on the decline despite some rather bizarre investments (for example Neapolis) as one of the major state carriers has gone bust and is set to close) - in the last few years the state has invested heavily in Larnaca as the premier international airport and some operators are set to pull out of Pahos airport altogether. This will result in 10s of thousands less tourists to the Pahos area and this is set to have a major knock on effect for development in the region, meaning less jobs in an already strained economy. Cyprus is setting itself up as an eco and agrotourism stop off for luxury cruises and the super rich yatching set. The major marinas that are being set up again are further east in Limassol and Larnaca. Paphos is undoubtedly a beautiful area, but has to some minds been over developed - too many empty villas and struggling tourist strips. It might be set to sink back to its previous reputation as a town of retirees (which it certainly does not deserve at the moment) but with the lifeline of a declining airport and beach tourism set to virtually disappear, it might not be an ideal area for younger people who need job prospects. A compromise might be the Polis region noth of Paphos. It has just been reconnected to Nicosia by the opening of a crossing point across the buffer zone. This reconnection means job prospects in the capital but fabulous location for living on the north coast (one of the most beauticul settings on the island.


----------



## annie.b (Feb 3, 2010)

HI Steve

Thanks for all your information that is great and it is inspiring to hear from people who have made the move. Any information is great and the name and number of the lady who helped you find a villa would be great.

Many thanks again.

Annie.b


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Annie, sorry for the delay, the lady is called Andria, [email protected], Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental, she is based in Coral Bay, very helpful lady, she sorted our villa out - it wasn't even on her website. I have informed her that you maybe contacting her. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## annie.b (Feb 3, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi Annie, sorry for the delay, the lady is called Andria, [email protected], Paphos Car hire, rent villa and apartments for rent in Pafos, Cyprus Excursions and long term car rental, she is based in Coral Bay, very helpful lady, she sorted our villa out - it wasn't even on her website. I have informed her that you maybe contacting her. Good luck.
> 
> Steve


hi Steveg63

Thank you so much for your helpfull information, it is really very kind and I will get onto Andria soon. 

cheers Annie


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I recently moved from Scotland so I feel your motivation 

I sometimes come across images of scotland and just get reminded how bad it is there, can't imagine why I stayed there for so long!

for exampel the other day I was sorting through my harddrive and one little habit I have for each new apartment I rent is that I always tape my first entrace on my digital video-camera (because of a former scottish landlord who claimed that I had broken something which was so obviously broken before I moved in, so it's a good habit for those disputes) and for each of my 3 scottish apartment it was just shocking how old and ugly they were (dispite costing more than twice what I pay rent here) and then I compared to the video of my paphos apartment and in that video as I opened a window the camera was blinded orange from the sunset, something which I can garantee never happened in my scottish videos


----------

